# Want to buy AMSOIL Manual Synchromesh 5W-30 Trans Fluid



## 2Phaast (Jan 31, 2015)

My next project is to change the gearbox fluid. After much reading on the forum, I have decided I want to use Amsoil Synchromesh 5W-30. On the Amsoil site, it is $14.26 a quart (need 3 quarts). Naturally, the local Pepboys and O'Reilly auto parts don't carry it. A nearby Harley dealer sells Amsoil M/C products, so I will be contacting him to see what he charges. SO, is there a way to purchase Amsoil products through someone on the forum? Thank you.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I would highly recommend the 75W-90 fluid instead of the Synchromesh. It's thicker, it shifts MUCH better, and it doesn't do as well in very cold climates. Your location seems like the perfect use case.

Yes, contact @XtremeRevolution


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks J. 

OP: sent you a private message.


----------



## 2Phaast (Jan 31, 2015)

I haven't ever had any problems with shifting... I park outside, and the mornings here in the winter are easily in the low and mid 30's... Also, From an economy point of view, wouldn't the heavier oil be less fuel efficient? I am total hypermiler, and all my shifts are at 2000 rpm.... That's why I think I will likely go Synchromesh....


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Did not impact my MPG whatsoever. In fact, I had some of my best tanks once changed to that.

Either one is an improvement over the GM stuff, but that did make the manual more pleasing to drive.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've been running the AMSOil Synchromesh since 40,000 miles. Works great for me in Colorado, even when the temps go sub-zero.


----------

